# Trip to SW Missouri



## LongDucDong (Oct 13, 2006)

My brother and I spent 5 days herpin/bug hunting in SW Missouri a few weeks back. We were quite disappointed at only finding two ts, but the _C. vittatus _and _Latrodectus mactans _and _variolus _more than made up for the lack of Ts. We found a few snakes, but only one venomous. Overall it was a good trip, here are some pics from the trip:

_Scolopocryptops spp _(_sexpinosus_?):






A couple of female _C. vittatus _(Rosie and Ellen?):






Lizard (fence?):






Freshly molted recluse:






Robber fly with honeybee:






Big ol grass spider (about 2"):






The most beautiful recluse ever:






One of the glades we were on:






Another lizard:






Widow:






Grasshopper of sorts:






Cricket frog:






Collered lizard:






Red milksnake:






Rough earth snake:






Ground skink:






Argriope of sorts:






Worm snake:






Another _Latrodectus spp_:






Ultimate male _A. hentzi_:






Juvie _A. contortrix_:


----------



## zinto (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow!!  Those are some awesome pics!  Looks to be an awesome trip too!  Well done!


----------



## LongDucDong (Oct 14, 2006)

Thank you! Ive had incredible luck in Missouri. Strangely I have more luck there than in AZ! :?


----------



## Pyst (Oct 15, 2006)

Looks like you had a great time. I really need to make that trip sometime. I'm only about 4 hrs away. 

-Mike


----------



## Crotalus (Oct 15, 2006)

And some more great stuff! :clap: 
Looks like a fun place to herp in!


----------



## Jason Vaughn (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi, I am a former resident of Missouri, and have been for the last year, but for some odd reason I have had ZERO luck in finding anything more than a few lizards, insects, and an occasional snake. Do you by chance remember the exact place you were at? Near by towns, things like that. Any info you can share would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jwasted (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice pics! Looks like you had a good time. I know I love it when I find alot of kewl stuff!


----------



## Brian S (Oct 16, 2006)

Steve, Sorry I couldnt meet you over there but looks like you made some good finds.
I'll see ya next year at the Bug Hunt


----------



## LongDucDong (Oct 16, 2006)

chasr1 said:


> Hi, I am a former resident of Missouri, and have been for the last year, but for some odd reason I have had ZERO luck in finding anything more than a few lizards, insects, and an occasional snake. Do you by chance remember the exact place you were at? Near by towns, things like that. Any info you can share would be greatly appreciated.


You need to find glades on unprotected land. Also make sure that its not private property either. If it is, ask permission to look around. I will not give up my location because the area had been pillaged already before we got there. Stupid idiots left rocks overturned and never put them back. They were all over the place. Thats a shame and a loss of habitat for the animals. We spent about 16 hours on these glades and only found one t and it was an adult male on the prowl for a female. We found a few sheds and no other ts, they had all been taken. That crap pisses me off. In fact, we were hoping to run into the morons that were destroying this particular glade, we would have introduced them to our fists. Not that I dont trust you, its the other boneheads that float around here and will get ideas and go further pillage a protected area and take animals theyre not supposed to, and leave garbage and overturned rocks.


----------

